# WHATCHYA Smok'en ~ OCT 2008 ??



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Lunch today.....



8)


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

first cigar of Oct was an Oliva Serie O

someone gifted it to me, but I forget who.

I enjoyed it though, would get again.


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Actually about to blow out of work and watch the Phillies over at the CI Superstore.

SO, my 1st cigar of October (my birthday month!) will be an Ashton VSG.

My friend at the CI Superstore is hooking be up big time, great deals AND throwing in an ESG and Gurkha Titan II as a b-day gift!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Anton said:


> first cigar of Oct was an Oliva Serie O
> 
> someone gifted it to me, but I forget who.
> 
> I enjoyed it though, would get again.


If it was a maddy I might have put one in with the bomb I hit you with when we herfed.



randomhero1090 said:


> Actually about to blow out of work and watch the Phillies over at the CI Superstore.
> 
> SO, my 1st cigar of October (my birthday month!) will be an Ashton VSG.
> 
> My friend at the CI Superstore is hooking be up big time, great deals AND throwing in an ESG and Gurkha Titan II as a b-day gift!


Thats a good start!

At this point I'm hoping to get to smoke something tonight but it looks doubtful


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

The Oliva was a natural. Maybe it came from Cigar-Fest.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Never had the natural but I loooooooove the O maddies.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

looking through my photos, I believe it came in this hit.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Anton said:


> The Oliva was a natural. Maybe it came from Cigar-Fest.


Came from me.... I'm pretty sure.

Yummy!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Oh... never mind.... 

I had sent out about 10 of them with those 10 paackages .... 

Robusto size I think.


----------



## HRPuffinStuff-cr (Aug 12, 2008)

randomhero1090 said:


> Actually about to blow out of work and watch the Phillies over at the CI Superstore.


HEY. I just realized that a whole bunch of you guys are are from PA and are probably rooting for the loathesome and detestable Phillies against my beloved Milwaukee Brewers. Brewers down 3-zip in the fifth, I see. 

Probably going to have to invest in an anthrax detector for any future bombings from PA.

Me? I'm probably going to spark up a Ghurka of some kind after my designer dinner of Tacko Bell Crunchy Tackos.

Yummy.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night (after midnight :lol: ) was a Victor Sinclair Triple Corojo that I got from CM. A very good smoke!

Thanks Michael!


----------



## Gonzo-cr (Jul 20, 2008)

Just finished up a oliva O tubo...These are alway's tasty...


----------



## Alan-cr (Sep 5, 2008)

Just finished a karat CAO gold with a glass of iced coffee. There was a cone every time I ashed and the burn was _perfect_. I was really surprised with the quility of these little cigars. I picked up a tin of 5 for 9 bucks for cheap smoking this week.


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

Last night I had an always great, Lot 23:


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

A 17 year old Montecristo M3. I'm almost finished with that book!!


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Good day. Half on the road and half helping a friend work on his disc course for a big upcoming tournie. Smokes - CAO Brazilia Carioca, CAO Criollo Conquistador, Camacho 1962 and finished with an RP Edge torpedo. Yup a good day. 8)


----------



## Darwin (Sep 23, 2008)

I picked up these today to finish out the week, a Hoyo Excalibur, a Reyes Premier, Torano Virtuoso, and a La Flor Coronado. I'm going to light up the La Flor after diner tonight.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Yesterday was a............










Today is a Perdomo Champange Cameroon with a cup of Starbucks Anniversary Blend! :smoke:


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

BigD said:


> I picked up these today to finish out the week, a Hoyo Excalibur, a Reyes Premier, Torano Virtuoso, and a La Flor Coronado. I'm going to light up the La Flor after diner tonight.


Great selection there!


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

Had to have a quickie, so I lit up a Cusano P1. Pretty darn good.


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

I burned a IT Maduro Super Fuerte tonight that was gifted...I was kinda skeptical but it turned out to be a really good creamy smoke....


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Madmike said:


> I burned a IT Maduro Super Fuerte tonight that was gifted...I was kinda skeptical but it turned out to be a really good creamy smoke....


A very under-rated smoke IMO!


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Today I tried my first Gurkha Grand Reserve churchill. I picked up the taste of cognac immediately and really enjoyed this cigar to the end. Took me 1hr 45min to smoke it too :shock:


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

Oliva Series G tonight. This one is the Cameroon wrapper.


----------



## Tater (Aug 20, 2008)

I kicked off Oct in a great way. It was my lil man's 5th bday, grabbed some delicious FCB Chocolate Stout, got bombed by the G-Man, and I am settling down with my JdN Antano that has been seducing me for weeks now. What a damn good day.


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

Wow! Seems like everybody is kicking Oct with lots o' smoke! 

I will follow suit:
Oliveros 1927 - NICE SMOKE!
followed by an
Oliveros XL Double Maduro
followed by an
Acid Crush - I thought it was weird at first, but turned into a nice little schmoke

Man do i love poker nights... 8)


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Had my first Victor Sinclair Connecticut Yankee. Very tasty indeed  

And yes I finally posted a pic of myself. How old do I look? I went to Prescott Downs last week to do a bit of gamblin and was told I looked 23


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

On Deck for tonight...and the Debate. 

Royal Silk Torp
Ashton VSG


----------



## En4cer71 (Aug 1, 2008)

Tatuaje Havana Lancero... started a bit tight but ended nicely


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

En4cer71 said:


> ... started a bit tight but ended nicely


Ping.. CMAN! :lol:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was a Rocky Patel Vintage 1990.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

I'm early into the Comacho ***** that Gumby hit me with yesterday. So far so good, very tasty, lots of nice creamy smoke. Thanks again Gumby!


----------



## Stevemal (Sep 14, 2008)

Yesterday I smoked a CAO Brazillia, tonite decided on a CAO MX2.


Steve


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

I had to fertilize lawns today after school, but didn't let that stop me from lighting up a RP Edge Toro maddy. I just love this stick.


----------



## Alan-cr (Sep 5, 2008)

I burned a Los Blancos Maduro Robusto while grilling some kabobs. It didn't have the volume of smoke I was hoping for, but had a really nice flavor.

In my search for good small cigars I picked up a tin of Acid Krush Classic to give flavored cigars a second chance. I had one with water and wasn't loving it, but it had an interesting flavor. A few minutes ago I torched another and had it with a sweet iced coffee drink. The sweetness of the coffee overpowered the sweetness of the wrapper and really let me taste the more subtle herby flavors. It was pretty enjoyable for a short little smoke.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

CAO Vision while watching debates


----------



## Stevemal (Sep 14, 2008)

wilsondude said:


> I had to fertilize lawns today after school, but didn't let that stop me from lighting up a RP Edge Toro maddy. I just love this stick.


I do too, such an awesome cigar! I just picked up a box on auction for $74 too! 

Steve
___________


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Python said:


> Last night was a Rocky Patel Vintage 1990.


HOLEY CRAP!!!!!

I just opened this page of the thread...... and BLIP!!!!!!

Smoking this very smoke while listening to Palin kick Biden's ass....
:lol:

Great smoke!


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

Stevemal said:


> Yesterday I smoked a CAO Brazillia, tonite decided on a CAO MX2.


So jealous right now! My two favorite smokes!


----------



## Stevemal (Sep 14, 2008)

dartstothesea said:


> Stevemal said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday I smoked a CAO Brazillia, tonite decided on a CAO MX2.
> ...


Yeah those 2 are very excellent smokes. Probably second to me though to the RP Edge Maddy. But always a staple in my humi.

Steve


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

Stevemal said:


> dartstothesea said:
> 
> 
> > Stevemal said:
> ...


I just got a fiver of the CAO Mx2 (along with 20 RP Edge's). I may end up having more of these in the humi (just got my first 300 ct. humi off Cbid also) than the RP's. I'm also gonna start buying up more Gurkha Nepalese Warriors. Yee haw!


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

On October 1, I went to Atlantic City with my wife to celebrate our 10th wedding anniversary.

Here is what I smoked on 10/1:

H Upmann Corona Major A/T
RyJ Exhibicion #4
Por Larranaga Cuban Grade Figurado

on 10/2:

Partagas 160

Came home at around 6 pm on October 2, luckily with my shirt on my back and some pocket change.

I am going to smoke a Cusano C10 Robusto now. Part of my two days, six cigars trip. The other one is H Upmann 160 Anniversary Robusto.


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

Had a Pepin JJ maddy last night. Tonight I'll be packing some sticks away for a week long fishing trip in Mexico.


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

fishr said:


> Had a Pepin JJ maddy last night. Tonight I'll be packing some sticks away for a week long fishing trip in Mexico.


:dude: You da man!

Food for thought:

we love pictures! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Smokin another CAO Vision with a cup of Starbucks Anny blend.. they go nice together!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Lunch today.....



I WISH.... was lunch tomorrow.... :lol:



8)


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Enjoyed another La Aroma da Cuba last night:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

My photo has a cick in a bikini..... 

NANANANBOOBOO!!!!!!!!!!!







I know.... I'm a geek.





:|


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

Had a chilly golf day yesterday and smoked a Blue Lable Torpedo, a Gurhka Triple Ligero, and a IT Super Fuerte Maddy. Played decent too! (for me anyway, which really isn't all that great :lol: )


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Cycleman said:


> My photo has a cick in a bikini.....
> 
> NANANANBOOBOO!!!!!!!!!!!


I just finally noticed there was a cigar in that second picture! :lol:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Had the Cx2 that Rob sent me.. Damn I love these... thanks bro!!!


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

Yeah, those Cx2 are really good!! You or your brother sent me one and I've been trying to score a box for lower than retail. The store by me has 'em for $100 a box. I may end up picking it up some time soon.


Last night, I had a Perdomo ESV '91. It was nice and it was strong, but just a bit too peppery for me. It did not exit through the nose without burning my sinuses.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

This evening:









Flor de Oliva Maduro Toro

This is the one I picked up a month or so ago. Unfortunately I think the coffee I was drinking over powered it a bit because all I could taste was the pumpkin spice creamer. :???: Oh well, I've got a second one resting thanks to Tater.


----------



## Stevemal (Sep 14, 2008)

Smokin a RP Edge Maddy watchin the Sox play TB. Well make that lose to TB. :sad: 

But the cigr is excellent!


Steve


----------



## Darwin (Sep 23, 2008)

This Torano Virtuoso is right up my alley! This is great! Thanks for the tip yall! :smile:



*Crescendo (torpedo) (6.5" x 54)*


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Smoked a 5 Vegas Miami with my bro, he had a RP Cuban Blend


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

My wife was home today, no cigar this morning.

Just finished an H Upmann 160 Anniversary No. 2 (Robusto) with 2 years of age in my humidor. Tasty cigar.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2008)

Going to try and smoke this in a hour at the son's football game. Pouring rain outside right now. Got my golf rain suit on and umbrella ready. Should be a good game. Hope I can smoke it.





:woohoo: Game starts in one hour.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Yummy!


The cigar looks good too.......... :???:


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Tried my first Camacho Corojo this morning. Nice smoke. Just finished with a CAO Soprano associate  In my top 5 cigars atm.


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

Just finished a RP Vintage '92 out on the back porch during a much needed rainfall. Good smoke, IMO a little better than the Vintage '90.


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

I decided to make a book mark out of this beautiful San Cristobal band while reading a current Chuck Palahniuk novel, _Haunted_. Finished the stick, which left a wonderful aroma on the palate - but still have a few pages to go on the book. If you're not familiar with Palahnuick, he wrote 
_Fight Club_, and does some some edgy stuff. This is a wild read, not for the faint of heart, or my high school English honors students. :shock:


----------



## Tater (Aug 20, 2008)

Just sitting on my balcony smoking a Graycliff (Pirate I believe) courtesy of Papa JAX. Paired it up with a Young's Oatmeal Stout which is quite refreshing after a long day of daddy day care. 

It was my first full dad and baby day since he was born and we had a blast. 

BTW, my son is a bonafide chick magnet. He will stare at them and when they lean in he flashes the smile. They melt like butter


----------



## Darwin (Sep 23, 2008)

I just fired up a CAO Criollo - Bomba. If the first inch of this cigar is any indication it's a keeper. :smile:


----------



## Stevemal (Sep 14, 2008)

Smokin a CAO America Landmark with a couple of Hacker Pschoors. This is my first America, overall not bad, kinda mild for my taste, but a nice change of pace.


Steve


----------



## Stevemal (Sep 14, 2008)

BigD said:


> I just fired up a CAO Criollo - Bomba. If the first inch of this cigar is any indication it's a keeper. :smile:


The CAO Criollo is a very good smoke, finding that is true with most of the CAO line.

Steve


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Smoked a Gurkha Legends that Random bombed me with. Excellent smoke which was a great end to a great day  Thanks again Random


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Had a wonderful CAO filled night... Started with Vision, had a Saprano second, and ended with a Brazilia. I havent had a Vision or a Saprano for about a year , and am now wondering why... These will be my next 2 box purchases. :lol:


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Fun day in the gallery at the USDGC yesterday. LONG fun day in the gallery. Got there at 8:30 a.m. and left at 8:30 p.m. Good smokes along the way too. CAO Brazilia Carioca, RP Sungrown figurado/torp, IT Super Fuerte maddy (thanks Chris), Perdomo legends (red label?) and a little VS Trip Corojo cigarillo to top off the ride home. 8)


----------



## En4cer71 (Aug 1, 2008)

Really diggin' these 5 Vegas Miami... Thanks to all the Vegas whores in here that finally got me curious enough to get some...


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Enjoyed a Gurkha Naplese Warrior (sp) this afternoon....


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

JAX said:


> Enjoyed a Gurkha Naplese Warrior (sp) this afternoon....


Those are good!! The Hat introduced me to them and I have many taking a nap.

I leave work in 10 minutes, so I think I'll have a LGC tonight.


----------



## JTokash (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's me being a total goober at Niagara Falls yesterday:










I had a nice Montecristo while my gal posed for me with her Isla del Sol:










You should have seen the looks we got from other people up there, LOL!! I think we were the only ones with cigars, but countless people had those cancer sticks and one gent I saw was puffing on a pipe.

'Twas a good trip and the weather was great. That was probably the 30th time we've been to the falls. 

-JT


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Breakfast=Rocky Patel 1990 Vintage Churchill
Lunch=5 Vegas Miami Robusto (Thanks Random)
Dinner=CAO America Potomac 
Yes I had food with those too not just the cigars :lol:


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Another good fall day, disc golf here at the ridge, CAO Brazilia, a very nice AB Ovation Corojo. 8)


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Last night I enjoyed the Camacho pictured below while Jimmy smoked the Vision.. I follwed it up with a 5 Vegas Miami watching OSU beat Wisconsin.










On the way home from guard weekend was a RP Cuban Blend.. it tasted like Cherries.

Just lit up a 601 Connie... not very impressive all I taste is the expected spiciness that Pepin's typically have.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Sittin in my basement listening to BB King, drinkin water and thoroughly enjoying a Montecristo torp that Michael sent me the other week to celebrate aking it through my first day of P90X :lol:


----------



## Stevemal (Sep 14, 2008)

Sittin out on my balcony smokin a RP Sungrown with a 1492 Ridgemont Reserve Bourbon with a Heiney Light chaser. I was over at the Drinks and Recipe forum and now wanna try a tawney port.



Steve


----------



## Darwin (Sep 23, 2008)

I fired up the La Gloria Cubana that I got yesterday at the LGC promo event at my local B&M "C.I.G.A.R.". It was the one that I got to put the wrapper on during the cigar rolling demo. It was a tatsy smoke for an LGC. I usually don't care for them much. I won a box of LGC Wavells too. :idea: 8)


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

On the ride home tonight was an Indian Tabac Nonpareil.


----------



## Gonzo-cr (Jul 20, 2008)

I almost forgotten about the 5 601 cubao i got about 6 weeks ago.. I belive Stan was the one who recommended these.. What an amazing smoke this is..Taste of pepper,cofffee,choc...Lots of great flavor..in what i would say is on the heavy side of med.but still a med body cigar... You can pick up a box of 20 for $109.00..With everything this cigar has to offer is a steal..picking up a box at end of OCT... THANK'S STAN! :smoke: 



The last ash just would'nt let go..


----------



## Tater (Aug 20, 2008)

Sitting out back smoking a Gurkha Symphony right now and dwelling on the thought that I need to get myself a bigger humi so I can get more smokes  hard to get the wife to buy into me buying more when I don't have the room.


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

Tater said:


> ......hard to get the wife to buy into me buying more when I don't have the room.


She's a keeper. :lol: :lol:

Smoking my last H Upmann Vintage Cameroon from 03/05.

Back in 02/05 and 03/05, JR and Holt's were selling these (25 cigars) in a huge glass jar for $87 each. I bought 3 belisocos and 1 Robusto. I sent some out and smoked the rest.

During the last three years, I did not see these sell at lower than $130.

The 3-year of aging definitely mellowed and smooth them out, but the classic cameroon taste and sweetness remaind.


----------



## 19redwings (Mar 2, 2007)

Been smoking nothing but Maddy's Cammies and Corojos, but yesterday I lit up a Monte white. I had forgotten how wonderful these are for such a mild cigar.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

19redwings said:


> Been smoking nothing but Maddy's Cammies and Corojos, but yesterday I lit up a Monte white. I had forgotten how wonderful these are for such a mild cigar.


Me too, so I smoked that 601 as a "change of pace" just reassured me that I do not like conn wrapper :x


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Ok. I spent the last 4 days smoking my way thorough Palm Beach and Broward Counties.
Smoke a lot of La Requiza's(sp?), the newest by Pepin for Pete Johnson. They were everywhere.
Got up(twice) to Smoke Inn in WPB. He's the only retail store in Florida with Drew Estates La Liga Privada No. 9, a "traditional" cigar in limited supply.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

Getting some chicken ready to throw on the grill and smoking a Diesel. Size: 5 x 50 Shape: Robusto Wrapper: Brazil Filler: Nicaragua Binder: Dom. Rep. First off, this was a gift along with a lot of other great sticks but, this one. OMG. It looked real nice with it's dark wrapper and had a nice draw and perfect burn but, that's where it ended. Not that I am a expert here. Christ, look at what I am drinking today. Some cheap ass Brandy and Mickeys. WTF. This stick is something of what would come out a dog's ass and the owner would leave behind. Then again, all sticks have there place and this one goes to the guys that always bum your best cigars. Anyway, I did get 3/4 of it done. Sorry for the bum rap I gave this cigar. But, we tell the truth here, don't we.



Again, this is not a knock against the guy that sent me this. To tell you the truth. I don't know who it was and could care less. Maybe you were just trying to see what I would say about it. 
Smoke on.


----------



## 19redwings (Mar 2, 2007)

I think I sent you the diesel. It was in a sampler and I don't believe I have smoked one myself. Thanks for the warning! 

*need to gift these to friends* :wink:


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

This was from last week while golfing:









Then, over the weekend I had a RP Vintage '92 (from the now MIA Iceman, muchos gracias). Loved this stogie:








In the background is my first attempt at grilling a pizza. Burnt one end of the crust due to uneven heat but it was delicious regardless. Thanks to Hat, Python, and Sparhawk for the inspiration!

Then Sunday I had a Gran Habano #3 habano :smoke:


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

Sitting outside getting ready to watch the football game and having a Gurkha Titan. Just lit it up and so far very nice.


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Smoked my first Perdomo Habano tonight. Smoked it right down to the nub. Gonna pick up a few more tomorrow


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Smoked a couple of nice ones tonight..

Started with a CAO Sopranos




























LOVING this Monte Pascoal.. actually liking it better than the Soprano I smoked..


----------



## Stevemal (Sep 14, 2008)

Smokin a Don Lino Africa tonite. Quite a decent smoke, I had to touch up the burn once, but great draw, thick smoke, and a very earthy flavor. Good B+ Cigar.



Steve


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

Today


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

^Lucky B........


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Had a Trinidad with a Sam Adams Cream Stout today. (might be my new favorite beer) :beerchug: 
Also one of the best pairings I've ever had!


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

commonsense, trinidad is a GREAT cigar!

today...

on the way to the river: Monte white label
on the river: J&R special cuban R&J
on the way home from being skunked: RP Conny
Now: Alec Bradley Trilogy
later, after the debate???

did i mention i'm voting for snoopy this year?


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Haha snoopy sounds like a good choice, I'm thinking about voting for Groucho Marx though.


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Haven't smoked much lately :sad: I have had tonsilitis since last Saturday & I tried to smoke a Camacho 1962 Friday night & had to put it down & then felt a bit better saturday so I tried a Royal Silk & ended up letting it go after about 30 minutes. I think by this weekend I will be ready to try it again....I hope!!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Padron 2000 Natual


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Good afternoon. Did some work on a friends disc course after leaving work and burned a VS Trip Corojo cigarillo and wound down with a very, very nice RP Cuban Blend, my first. Man what a nice smoke. 8)


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Gumby said:


> Smoked my first Perdomo Habano tonight. Smoked it right down to the nub. Gonna pick up a few more tomorrow


These are great smokes. Nick got me started on these during his trip to Jacksonville for business. I've always got 2 or 3 on standby in my humi.

Related, I smoked my first Perdomo Lot 23 (Maddy) gifted from Tater. Very good smoke - Thanks bro!! I'll get the review up soon.


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

Enjoyed a Gurkha NW along w/ a neat Dewar's Special Reserve out on the deck. Nice stick, smooth drink.


----------



## Gonzo-cr (Jul 20, 2008)

Paired a JDN with a Sam Adams red last night...I don't know if i just got a bad one r what but i pitched this half way through..The strength was not a problem but it tasted like really burnt coffee and was extremely bitter. The beer was great though. :smile:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Each one I've had have been better than the one before! :smoke:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Just got back from a nice 2 mile walk, smoked a NUB Habano that I got from Riverdog a few weeks ago. Still a great smoke and perfect size for my evening walk. Thanks buddy!


----------



## Stevemal (Sep 14, 2008)

Decided to crack into 1 of the fivers I picked up from auction. So I am smokin a RP Cuban Blend. Very good cigar, I see why you like them Aces! A lot of flavor and wow is this a smoke producer! Thick white clouds of smoke that linger for awhile. Very good pick up, glad I made a good choice.



Steve


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Acesfull said:


> Each one I've had have been better than the one before! :smoke:


No God of fire tongiht ?????


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Had another Perdomo Habano this morning. Finsihed my night with a Fuente Fuente Opus X :shock: Very full bodied to me :lol:


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

Nick, I haven't tried the RP '92 yet. How is it?


----------



## Darwin (Sep 23, 2008)

I picked up a Rocky Patel Sun Grown today, before I knew about that Bomb. I liked it very much. Very rich smoke.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

lazylightningNY said:


> Nick, I haven't tried the RP '92 yet. How is it?


I likem alot... i didnt really enjoy it last night because I was still feeling sick from my vaccinations over the weekend :???:

Im thinking God of Fire this weekend when Im sitting by a campfire outside by a lake..


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

Had a Padron 5000 maddy while fertilizing lawns; it was pretty good, albiet lacking in the complexity dept. Solid burn, great draw, and tasted pretty much the same (woodsy w/ some spice?) throughout.


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

lazylightningNY said:


> Nick, I haven't tried the RP '92 yet. How is it?


Don't want to intrude, but the '92 I had the other day was a solid med-full bodied cigar. I'm glad I've got several more.


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

:lol: Popped my Gurkha cherry tonight while playing poker. 

They must be good, as I was victorious! I gots to get more of these!!
Thanks again, Sparhawk.


----------



## Tater (Aug 20, 2008)

Had some spare time before work today so I picked up a CAO Mx2. This bad boy caught me off guard. Knew itd be strong but not Chuck Norris strong. Loving every puff!


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

This morning, I smoked a Rocky Patel Vintage 90 Churchill with three years of humi time. Its taste was off, although the flavors presented. I ditched it a little past half, and lit a Rocky Patel OSG Torpedo.

The OSG was slightly better. It was milder than the regular Sun Grown, but smoother and more mellow, without the spicy kick in the Sun Grown.

Right now, I am smoking a Peterson Gran Reserva Toro with two years of humi time. Nice Cameroon flavor with sweet, creamy and smooth taste after each buff. 

I am taking my time to smoke this cigar and enjoying every minute of it. Last time I tried one of these, I smoked too fast, the cigar became hot and bitter, forcing me to ditch it after about half.

It's a shame that it's off the market.


----------



## Tater (Aug 20, 2008)

I just realized I need a vacation. I took the day off and all I've done is take my two oldest boys to school, get some stuff to start on my new coolerdor, and now I'm out back smoking this delicious Hoyo de Monterrey that JAX hit me with. This is one of the best cigars I've ever had! Maybe its the hibernation it had for over a year in his humi. 

Thanks a million JAX! Hope the fam is doing great.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was a RP Cuban Blend Maduro. A very nice smoke.


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Had a LaCuna Bin 85 last night...This is becoming my favorite "everyday" stick


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Fired up the ML3 Arganese that Random hit me with last week. Nice smoke and thanks again


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Smoked a Monte Pascoal Corona on the way home from work.. all i have to say is WOW!!! The marketing of the Nub states you immediately get the good flavor of the cigar from the moment of lighting this up.. This vitola of this cigar hits you right in the mouth from the get go...

More impressively.. CONSISTANCY! I've smoked about 6-7 of these now and all 3 vitolas... They have all been CONSISTANT! Same flavor, same construction, same burn and same draw! I hope Mata Fina Imports gets these out more widely to the public. These are just amazing smokes.



















LOOK AT THE CONE!! Its done this on every single one I've smoked!


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

A little reading and a little smoking this evening - 5 Vegas A Atomic (needs a few more months in the humi me thinks) and a Gran Habano 3 Siglos Fumas (crappy delaminating construction but just as tasty as it's full price brother, you just have to baby it a bit).


----------



## Darwin (Sep 23, 2008)

I took Salty's advice and smoked one of the Super Premium Seconds he gave me over coffee on the AM comute. That's one hell of a dollar cigar I have to say. I'm all over that. I'm about to choose another after a late dinner. I think I'll do the Rocky Fusion.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Went for my walk tonight and enjoyed an Alec Bradley Tempus. What a tasty smoke!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

CRider said:


> Went for my walk tonight and enjoyed an Alec Bradley Tempus. What a tasty smoke!


Bastard, I still havent been able to find one of those.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Thing is, I can't remember where I got it! :sad: I'm pretty sure I got it in a bomb, but went through my pics and can't find it. Speakin of...have you gotten to try the Comacho Corojo's yet?


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

I have had a few of the regulars and enjoyed them. But when I look for them on Cbid the Camacho Corojo Limiteds are just a tad more for a box so I usually grab those instead as they are a little better.


----------



## Tater (Aug 20, 2008)

Smokin on a Nub Habano tonight. I'm enjoying this one a lot.


----------



## Stevemal (Sep 14, 2008)

Tonite back to my fav, RP Edge Maddy, I swear these just get better and better with time!

And BigD I hear you on the 2nds, just picked up a 5 er of RP & Perdomo 2nds. I am glad you liked the RP Sungrown, another one of my favs.


Steve


----------



## Darwin (Sep 23, 2008)

I polished off the Gurkha Anniversary from the bomb this evening. I liked that smoke a lot!


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Acesfull said:


> CRider said:
> 
> 
> > Went for my walk tonight and enjoyed an Alec Bradley Tempus. What a tasty smoke!
> ...


I HAVE ONE NANANANANA :cheeky:


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

Guess where I was last night.

Since C-Man closed and locked the thread. Here are some chicks and sticks. It's my birthday today. WTFC. It's the day Stan joined CR too.


















Freaking Elvis was there too. WTF


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

Todays smoke at 1407


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

I haven't had a cigar in over a week...almost two... :| :shock:


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Sparhawk said:


> I haven't had a cigar in over a week...almost two... :| :shock:


Wha...???? mg: You haven't got tonsilitis too have you?


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Cut outta work early today and stopped by the B&M. Had the new Perdomo Patriarch corojo torpedo. Pretty damn tasty smoke, gonna have to try another 2 or 3 of them I believe :lol:


----------



## Tater (Aug 20, 2008)

I was so indecisive about what to smoke tonight but ended up with my Fuente Opus X. This mofo is delicious!I'll post a pic soon!


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Enjoyed a local B&M barbershop pole houseblend I found in the back of my humi.


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

Had a CAO Gold maddy this afternoon; tight draw, slow/even burn, pretty tasty.


----------



## Tater (Aug 20, 2008)

Tater said:


> I was so indecisive about what to smoke tonight but ended up with my Fuente Opus X. This mofo is delicious!I'll post a pic soon!


Here's that pic I mentioned


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

5Vegas Miami this afternoon. What a nice day, the weather is beautiful! 8)


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

If you havent had a Camacho 10th anni you need to this smoke was just fantastic!!!!! I liked it so much I took the time to take a picture :lol:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Is it just me or is that cigar burning backwards? Wait, maybe *I* have been doing it wrong all these years?


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

VS Triple Corojo

Tasty


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Thoroughly enjoyed a La Aurora 1903 that Michael sent me a few weeks ago, with a cup of coffee and watching my boy play with his monster trucks. What a great smoke, thanks again Michael!!!


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Smoked a Blue Label Robusto this mornin before work :smile: Think I'm gonna fire up a CAO MX2 before I go to sleep.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

what a great day for cigars... I went 2 for 2 on stogies Ihavent tried yet both were great !!!!!!!!!

http://imageshack.us


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

A Martinez New York gifted by a friend. Not bad medium bodied stick. Got a little manky a little over half way in and wouldn't purge clean, but was good until then. Finished up with a CAO Brazilia. 8)


----------



## Darwin (Sep 23, 2008)

I smoked a Punch Rare Corojo on my way to Houston last night. I really like that one. I followed that with a CI Legends (don't know which one) when I got to the BBQ Comp and that was tasty too.

This morning I smoked the last of the Super Premiums Rubustos OldSaltyBastard sent me. I will have a bundle of those soon. After the awards tonight I drove to my daughters house and fired up a CAO Italia after dinner. This cigar was way too strong for me I guess but I wanted to try one. It had a nice aroma but I just didn't get the taste. It was relaxing none the less.


----------



## Stevemal (Sep 14, 2008)

Smoked a El Mundo Del Rey tonite. Very good cigar, good burn, 2 touch ups needed, but a very good taste. Picked this up at my local B&M on the humi keepers advice. Will buy this one again!



Steve


----------



## Tater (Aug 20, 2008)

Sitting outside smoking a CAO Gold this morning. Very nice, smooth smoke. Enjoying it a lot. 

Gonna take the wife to Cripple Creek today (Colorado's lil Vegas in the Rockies) since she's never been and may fire up another stick tonight.


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm trying to smoke up some stogies I'm not that crazy about. I'm looking at a Playboy right now. Not the Don Diego, but the one with the Playboy logo on it.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Just finished a Pepin Blue Label and a Man O' War, that "specialty" cigar sold through CI. They've gotten better since I got the box in July, but, at least at this point, I wouldn't replace the box. Still have over a 1/2 box left, so maybe..


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

Sat out on the back porch last night with two of my sons and put the torch to 3 Gurkha Centurian perfecto's. The sticks were much better than the weather (snow flurries). I have been happy with the Gurkha's I've smoked this summer, and am looking forward to receiving the 10 pack of NW's I won off CBid.


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

Santa Damiana... an ok, mild, inexpensive smoke.


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Had an excellent (as always) Padron 1964 Maddy!! Got five of these from Jimmy for my b-day & this was my first (Thanks again Bro!!) & it was the Shit!!! :dude:


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Whitefish said:


> Had an excellent (as always) Padron 1964 Maddy!! Got five of these from Jimmy for my b-day & this was my first (Thanks again Bro!!) & it was the Shit!!! :dude:


No Problem glad you are enjoying them!!!!! Tonight I smoked a very good Alec Bradley Tempus. I think Tim Zito did a review on them also. This cigar is fantastic and a must try if you can get your hands on them!!!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

I agree on the Tempus, very tasty smoke! I sat down in the basement with a Royal Silk tonight (thanks again Redmond!) and played some poker. My cards sucked like a hoover, but the cigar was outstanding


----------



## Stevemal (Sep 14, 2008)

Decided to go mild tonite & I need to clean out some room in the humi for the auction shipments.  

Smokin a Cusano 18. Not a bad cigar, just ok in my book.

Steve


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Just enjoyed a JdN Celeb.


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

Alec Bradley MAXX - Tasty!

Its wierd, i thought i was more of a maduro smoker. . . .but after having that 5Vegas Miami i might be leaning to some Criollo leaf. Idk, it seems like a lot of the maduro flavors run together.


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

This weekend I smoked a Esteban Carrera and a RP Fusion. Going to the Browns game tonight and plan on buring a couple while tailgaiting and celebrating the inevitable upset :lol:


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Good cigar day yesterday playing a two round disc tournament. Morning round - Sol Cubano and Padilla 68. Afternoon round - Reo and VS Trip Corojo. 8)


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

I am smoking a Puck by Indian Tabac that Lazy sent me. I am only about an inch into it, but it's not bad so far.

Thanks Steve!


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

Today, I received a huge shipment from Cbid; I have to remove that place from my bookmarks before I go broke. Maybe I'll get a bailo.....RESCUE from the government. This morning, it was a Legends Blue (Matasa). It's quite enjoyable. It's medium bodied and flavored. I am quite impressed with it. I have four more to burn before I think of buying a box, but I can see these in my rotation.

Yesterday, it was a Fonseca Habana Seleccion. I was in the car on the highway with all the windows down and the sunroof open, so the burn issues made it taste a bit funny. I should have known not to grab a nice slow burning smoke when the wind is going to be howlin'.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

:woohoo:

Got to get out at lunch and enjoy a Oliva Series R robusto...Not a big fan f this line but it was a pretty good smoke.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Sparhawk said:


> :woohoo:
> 
> Got to get out at lunch and enjoy a Oliva Series R robusto...Not a big fan f this line but it was a pretty good smoke.


:hmm: Oliva makes a serie R?


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

^^^that was my initial reaction too. :hmm:


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

olsaltybastard said:


> Today, I received a huge shipment from Cbid; I have to remove that place from my bookmarks before I go broke. Maybe I'll get a bailo.....RESCUE from the government. This morning, it was a Legends Blue (Matasa). It's quite enjoyable. It's medium bodied and flavored. I am quite impressed with it. I have four more to burn before I think of buying a box, but I can see these in my rotation.
> 
> Yesterday, it was a Fonseca Habana Seleccion. I was in the car on the highway with all the windows down and the sunroof open, so the burn issues made it taste a bit funny. I should have known not to grab a nice slow burning smoke when the wind is going to be howlin'.


If you like the Matasa line, I'd like to recomend the Cubita perfecto, great stick and in the $2.50-$3.00 range.

I have scored these cheaper at auction, $34.00 box of 20

Tom


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Got my smoke on this weekend!


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

buzkirk said:


> If you like the Matasa line, I'd like to recomend the Cubita perfecto, great stick and in the $2.50-$3.00 range.
> 
> I have scored these cheaper at auction, $34.00 box of 20
> 
> Tom


I will check 'em out and see what happens. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Started the day out with a Punch Gran Puro that Tater hit me with  Very tasty and it put out loads of smoke :shock: . Also enjoyed a CAO Soprano Boss.


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

Today was - Legends Red (Perdomo), Jose J. Piedra and now a DPG Vegas Cubanas.


----------



## Darwin (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm trying not to smoke on Mondays, Tuesdays and Thursdays. This is a bad thread to read on those days. :lol:


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Today I had a Padilla Miami, and a Don Pepin Garcia Centurian.. Both top notch smokes and worth the money :lol:


----------



## Tater (Aug 20, 2008)

Smoking on a Perdomo Lot 23 maddy that Gumby hit me with. I love these smokes!


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

Smoking a La Habanera panatela, a 6x40 cigar from the Dominican Republic. A colleague of mine brought back from the DR during his last trip.

It is a mild, tasty cigar with lot of smoke. This brand is not yet available in the US. Hope to see them here soon.


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

BigD said:


> I'm trying not to smoke on Mondays, Tuesdays and Thursdays. This is a bad thread to read on those days. :lol:


BigD, care to elaborate?


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

dartstothesea said:


> ^^^that was my initial reaction too. :hmm:


R...G....what's a letter among Brothers??? :roll:

(...It was a G...Doh)

Man, sucks getting old...now I need glasses to SMOKE!!!!


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Ok Ok Ok Ok Ok Ok Ok

I'm goin' outside...Ok...on my porch...and I'm gonna smoke . . a . . Cinco . . Vegas . . Gold - that I already OWN....OK...Ok...

(accent from the Lethal Weapon days..)


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

:lolat:


Sparhawk said:


> Ok Ok Ok Ok Ok Ok Ok
> 
> I'm goin' outside...Ok...on my porch...and I'm gonna smoke . . a . . Cinco . . Vegas . . Gold - that I already OWN....OK...Ok...
> 
> (accent from the Lethal Weapon days..)


Whatever you need, Leo Getz!


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Python said:


> :lolat:
> 
> 
> Sparhawk said:
> ...


Haaayyyy...He Brothe my hhnose...goth a tishhue???


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Gotta love Pesci. :lol: 

That does it. Gotta order that bundle of Super Premium Seconds tomorrow. Smoked the last one from an OSB bomb this evening and it was just as good as the first Thanks Brian. 8)


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

ok back on topic..

last night










right now


----------



## Darwin (Sep 23, 2008)

1/3 through a Torano Exodus from OSB. Tasty smoke!


----------



## Tater (Aug 20, 2008)

Lit up a Gurkha NW tonight that Papa JAX hit me with. This is one delicious smoke! Thanks bro!


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

Lit up the Olivia Serie O maddy I got from Acesfull. This is a truly outstanding cigar, and is gonna be a staple in my humi in the future. It tasted so delightful, I might have to slip back outside for somethin' else!


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

Esteban Carrera Maduro

Man, this thing is bitter. Maybe i lit prematurely? . . .but im minutes away from throwing out.


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Smoking a GREAT Conterfiet Cuban I got from Brian (Thanks again!!!) & I am very impressed!! It is really, really good!!! Brian you rock!!!! :dude:


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

riverdog said:


> Gotta love Pesci. :lol:
> 
> That does it. Gotta order that bundle of Super Premium Seconds tomorrow. Smoked the last one from an OSB bomb this evening and it was just as good as the first Thanks Brian. 8)


Yeah, those are quite tasty smokes for being a dollar cigar.

BigD,

Those Torano Silver's are really smooth smokes!! Those are one of the few cigars that I have ever bought that are ready to smoke out of the box. They put a small humidifier in there and it does wonders to keep them from drying out.

Last night, it was an Aroma de Cuba; Rick suggested this in the review area. Not a bad smoke, but needs some conditioning as the burn was not good.


----------



## Darwin (Sep 23, 2008)

Indeed it is. Thanks again.

BTW watch your flank.  Forward recon is on target.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

wilsondude said:


> Lit up the Olivia Serie O maddy I got from Acesfull. This is a truly outstanding cigar, and is gonna be a staple in my humi in the future. It tasted so delightful, I might have to slip back outside for somethin' else!


Figured you'd like it since you love the Edge Maddy's. Glad you enjoyed it!

Might want to check out the 601 Blue label.. I think you'd really enjoy that as well


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

La Aurora 1495 tonight. Prices have been high on these all summer but I'm starting to score some 5 packs for $17 (robusto).


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

A fine way to finish the day! WTF? This was a pic of a P Lot 23 :smile:


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

Smoking a La Cuna Bin No. 85 Habano Salomon. A huge cigar.


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

dartstothesea said:


> Esteban Carrera Maduro
> 
> Man, this thing is bitter. Maybe i lit prematurely? . . .but im minutes away from throwing out.


I've noticed this with several maduros. My cure is to put them back in the humi for a two month nap and be sure I smoke them when the outside humidity is low. I've got a box of the EC Maddies and no bitter probs so far. One guys bitter can be another guys ambrosia though.


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

riverdog said:


> I've noticed this with several maduros. My cure is to put them back in the humi for a two month nap and be sure I smoke them when the outside humidity is low. I've got a box of the EC Maddies and no bitter probs so far. One guys bitter can be another guys ambrosia though.


Im currently building a smaller coolerdor to store smokes that i wont be touching for quite some time. The rest of my 5'er is getting throw in it when its done.

But yeah, usually some bitterness doesnt bother me at all. But when im pairing that EC with coffee by the name of Dark Magic (strong stuff, but not bitter at all), and all i taste is the bitterness of the cigar, its nap time for them. :|


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

I am smoking a Cusano 18 Double Connecticut Toro. It is a consistant, flavorful, and reliable smoke every time.

I remember the first time I smoked a Robusto on an empty stomach, I got high on the nicotine burst, and that was during my lunch break at work. And this was advertisesd as a mild cigar.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

had a Don Pepin Garcia blue label for lunch. Mmm


----------



## Darwin (Sep 23, 2008)

I fired up the Fonseca Cadetes from OldSalty for lunch. That was a great short smoke. I just lit the 1990 RP Vintage and it's settling in very nicely. I have a feeling I'll be smoking a bunch of cigars through the weekend. 8)


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

Anton said:


> had a Don Pepin Garcia blue label for lunch. Mmm


That one's on my "gotta buy some" list!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Enjoying a CAO Vision while Rob is smokin an OpusX


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Acesfull said:


> Enjoying a CAO Vision while Rob is smokin an OpusX


DUDE WATCH OUT THERES AN AMISH DUDE SNEAKING UP ON YOU !!!!!!!


----------



## Tater (Aug 20, 2008)

Smoking a CAO Soprano that Gumby hit me with. This is awesome, thanks G-Man!


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

Wednesday night means poker night. 
Indian Tabac Anniversary. . . mild, but not too plain. A solid smoke for the price!


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> Enjoying a CAO Vision while Rob is smokin an OpusX


SUPER COOL!! I'm glad to see you guys actually get to meet up for a smoke, I'm also glad to have Bob back from IL!!


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

slowburning said:


> Smoking a La Cuna Bin No. 85 Habano Salomon. A huge cigar.


Hey Slow, what do you think of the LaCuna Bin 85? I REALLY like this smoke...alot  and haven't heard many other opinoins on this stick....and hell it's cheap


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

andrew_will1 said:


> slowburning said:
> 
> 
> > Smoking a La Cuna Bin No. 85 Habano Salomon. A huge cigar.
> ...


It's a decent, inexpensive yard 'gar. I got a bundle of 20 for $37 from CigarBid.

I would say it's mild to medium. In short, it has a hint of almond, and sweet after each puff, somewhat creamy, not spicy at all. It burns cool and slow. A 2 hours plus smoke.

Right now, I am smoking one of two remaining Face/Off La Flor Dominicana by Camacho. Sweet and creamy. An excellent smoke. I am beginning to feel dizzy.  

Good thing that I made some soup after I realized what I just lit up. :lol: :lol:


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Good Wednesday afternoon of disc golf. Burned another crappily constructed but very tasty Gran Habano 3 Siglos Fumas running errands, a Fonseca (?) not sure vitola pre-round and a Brazilia.Com post round. 8)


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

Just had a Partagas Series D #4. 1st one out of a new box (Oct. 07). These are gonna be really good.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

Griffin's Maduro Robusto

First one I've tried and I am up for another.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Anton said:


> Griffin's Maduro Robusto
> 
> First one I've tried and I am up for another.


I love these, there is a small cigar store where I live that has a box of these and according to Whitefish they are pretty well aged. People that shop there only get the more trendy brands.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

At LSB last night, started with the other Pepin "My Father" that I had. Followed with a Black Label/Cuban Classic. After dinner had a little, and I do mean "little" (4x32 maybe) Pepin Blue Label. I wanted a smaller cigar after dinner, but that was too small. Corona/Petit Corona would have been better. This was almost cigarette size?


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Picked up a tin of Cohiba Pequenos. Tasty little goobers! 8)


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Acesfull said:


> Anton said:
> 
> 
> > Griffin's Maduro Robusto
> ...


That is where that one came from...I gave him one in his b-day bomb!!


----------



## Darwin (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm almost done with a Gurkha Napalese Warrior. What a nice smoke! I see a box of these in my future for sure. Again, thanks OSB.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Enjoyed a Pepin 601 Black label on the drive home tonight. Great smoke!


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

A good cigar day. La Aurora 1495 robusto followed up with a DPG Black Label.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

BigD said:


> I'm almost done with a Gurkha Napalese Warrior. What a nice smoke! I see a box of these in my future for sure. Again, thanks OSB.


AHHHH another convert.... Those things are great.. I had a 601 blue label tonight and it was a very nice little smoke.... Blue is the Maduro :lol:


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

RP Edge this afternoon with a glass of scotch.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Managed to take a cigar break at work yesterday and had a R&J Reserva Real.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Got by Angelo's last night and had the new Perdomo "Patriarch" in a Lonsdale. I'm really starting to enjoy that vitola! And the cigar was tasty. Had 20 more minutes to "burn" so grabbed a Pepin Black Label Mareva, a little Petit Corona.


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Rocky Patel Sungrown torpedo, Perdomo Habano torpedo, Graycliff 1666 torpedo. Fire your torpedos men :smoke:


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

BigD said:


> I'm almost done with a Gurkha Napalese Warrior. What a nice smoke! I see a box of these in my future for sure. Again, thanks OSB.


The Hat got me hooked on those!! You can get 'em on Cbid all the time for a great price. I have about 30 of 'em taking an extended nap in the humidor.

I'm trying to fill your three empty "TBD" slots.

I had my second Legends Matasa; that one wasn't so great. The taste just didn't appeal to me. Last night, it was a Punch Rare Corojo Magnum. Those things smoke like a dream.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Lunch today..... Didier gifted me this last week. It is a Te-Amo (sp?).... which means "I luve you" .....

Didier.... I don't know you cared SOOoooo MUCH! :lol:

It was a hand-rolled one..... kinda long-cone shaped (almost what she said)..... and it really wasn't that bad. Lasted the entire lunch hour.... 

Thanks D !!!!!


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Had one of those new Cusano LX2's and then a Perdomo Patriarch. This was my second Partriach, and ofter the second one isn't as good as the first one, but this was good.


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

Sat outside on the deck this afternoon and enjoyed a 5 Vegas Gold while looking thru the sweet sticks and other stuff I just got from jjmolleck. This cigar was a nice change of pace - smooth and easy, with tons of powdery smoke. My two sons will love these; so will my riding buddy.
Damn fellas, these two bombs from jjmolleck and Acesfull make a guy just happy to be alive!!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Thursday night was an Esteban Carrera Maduro that I got from Andy.

Thanks man!


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Python said:


> Thursday night was an Esteban Carrera Maduro that I got from Andy.
> 
> Thanks man!


No problem....did you like it? I had a Camacho 1962 on my way to the football game last night. Love these things!!


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

Haven't felt real well the last few days and work has been eating up all my time so I've only managed to sneak in an Esteban Carrera. Hopefully I can get something in before the Buckeyes game this afternoon  

O-H-....


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Whitefish said:


> No problem....did you like it? I had a Camacho 1962 on my way to the football game last night. Love these things!!


It was a pretty decent smoke. I wasn't digging it too much though. Don't get me wrong, it wasn't a bad smoke. It might have just been the size, I haven't been digging the large sizes lately.

Thanks Again!


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

I've been getting bored lately, so I went for some Habanos today. Had a R&J Short Churchill and a Party PSD4, which, I think, is my all time fav.


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

StantheTaxMan said:


> I've been getting bored lately, so I went for some Habanos today. Had a R&J Short Churchill and a Party PSD4, which, I think, is my all time fav.


Me to on the PSD4. They're reasonably priced to.


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

fishr said:


> StantheTaxMan said:
> 
> 
> > I've been getting bored lately, so I went for some Habanos today. Had a R&J Short Churchill and a Party PSD4, which, I think, is my all time fav.
> ...


Toss a noob a crumb. What's a PSD4?


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Partagas Serie D, No. 4. It's a 4 7/8 x 50 Robusto.


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

StantheTaxMan said:


> Partagas Serie D, No. 4. It's a 4 7/8 x 50 Robusto.


Oooooo, good size too. Thanks Stan. 8)


----------



## Tater (Aug 20, 2008)

Sitting outside in some extremely nice weather for Oct in CO smoking a RP Fusion that JAX sent me. I love these!


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

Gurkha Black Puro and a La Aurora 1495 today.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Havent posted in awhile so here is what I've been smokin lately
A very nice CAO "VR" Torpedo









An always tasty Camacho Corojo Toro









Don Carlos #2 I traded for from my brother... love these!










Enjoying a Graycliff 1666 with a cup of Starbuck's Anny blend.. a good pair!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Siglo 3 Grand H....

and Dider a 5 Vegas 2007....


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Just wrapped up a Gran Habano 3 Siglos.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> Siglo 3 Grand H....
> 
> and Dider a 5 Vegas 2007....


Looking good bro., How was the Fish, Dider caught ?


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

buzkirk said:


> Looking good bro., How was the Fish, Dider caught ?


OUTSTANDING, Tom! Thanks for asking.

SHake and baked the Mackle.... OH MY GOODNESS!!

Blue fish was sauted in leamon and pepper and garlic.... YAWZA!!!

Now we are drinking some shots of Swedish Vodka ... Curz Lite.... and SMOKEN!!!

Life is freaking good!! And I and FUUUCKEN glad Didier has his ass back here where he belongs..... God I hate him.... :wink:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Smokin a nice RP Cuban Blend... $2.50 a stick and a damn fine smoke!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Acesfull said:


> Smokin a nice RP Cuban Blend... $2.50 a stick and a damn fine smoke!


Totally agree....

Nice photo too, bro.....


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

Cycleman said:


>


nice shotglasses


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Sent out this photo on cell phones and thanked you.....

Did you get them?


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm sitting out on the porch right now enjoying the heck outta' this VS Triple Corojo that was gifted to me by Jim. This is one very smooth, satisfying smoke. Don't know the cost, just guessing that this is a med bodied stick; I freakin' love this - burns like a dream, lots of purty white smoke, great draw. This is a helluva cigar, dude! Thanks again Jim.
(This little beauty is like butter 8) )

(You're gonna get yours, brotherman.)


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

Juan Lopez #2 for the last smoke of the day.

And +1 on the awesome shot glasses. Reservoir Dogs is one of my all time favorite.


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

Wife and kids are sleeping.

Smoking a Rocky Patel OSG Torpedo, my first one in 24 hours, with a cup of Lipton tea.

Life is good.


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Burned an LGC Wavell while packing gear and food for next weeks camping and disc golf trip. 8)


----------



## Tater (Aug 20, 2008)

In the middle of enjoying a HdM Dark Sumatra. These seem to get better and better for me.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

For breakfast.. Camacho Corojo Limited.. yumm


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Can NEVER go wrong with Corojo!
Had another Man O' War. They continue to improve. Followed it up with a Pepin Blue Fundadore from the box I got a while back. Wow! When they draw well, they are tasty.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Started out with a Camacho for breakfast..










Smokin a 5 Vegas Miami watching Portis scoring a touchdown.. COUNT IT!










Oh yeah Anton is kicking my ass.


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet listening to the Panthers working on Noi'leans before Sunday afternoon club singles disc golf. Post round a very tasty REO Robusto, I think, box pressed from Python. Thanks Bob. 8)


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Sittin down in the mancave smokin a Hoyo de Monterey Excaliber 1066. Before lighting this thing, I swear it smelled like really good dark chocolate. This may be my favorite HdM smoke yet!


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

Acesfull said:


> Started out with a Camacho for breakfast..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe because I one-upped you by smoking a Gurkha Legend Perfecto.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Smokin a Brazilia...

Actually I smoked a Gurkha Legend Box pressed earlier too, maybe I should have reached for the Aniversairo or maybe I should have started the Bears defense..

I still have hope.. Cutler has pulled off a 65 point week.. and NE's secondary isnt so hot and Prater doesnt miss either so I still have hope.


----------



## Darwin (Sep 23, 2008)

Just got back from a BBQ contest in Houston. I started the trip Friday Night with an H Upmann Vintage Cameroon Toro, later that evening I tried a CAO America (I'll have to try this again some day), Saturday afternoon was the Rocky Petel Fusion and the ride home today I fired off a Partagas Black followed by a Torano Virtuoso. We were 5th overall at the BBQ. 2nd chicken, 4th ribs and $500.00 in the club bank account. :smile: All in all a very nice weekend!


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Smoked a Fonseca Vintage Robusto while playing home run derby. When I lit it up I was losing badly by the time it was finished I was in first...I ended up losing by three, but made a nice comeback!! Great cigar btw!!!!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

On the ride home was a Perdomo Habano Corojo.


----------



## Tater (Aug 20, 2008)

Lit up a Gurkha Symphony while I threw some steaks on the grill. Nice combo and added a Sam Smith Oatmeal Stout in the mix. This was a perfect end to my one day weekend.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

CRider said:


> Sittin down in the mancave smokin a Hoyo de Monterey Excaliber 1066. Before lighting this thing, I swear it smelled like really good dark chocolate. This may be my favorite HdM smoke yet!


I gotta agree with ya Chris, I've had a few of these myself and they are definately the better of the HdM blends!


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Agreed the 1066 Dark Knight is a tasty smoke, but the Excalibur with the Oscuro wrapper is the most flavorful !!!!!!!!!

Jax did you ever smoke the one I sent you ?

Tom


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

I am smoking an H. Upmann 160th Anniversary Series Seleccion No. 3 (Toro) with over 3.5 years of age in my humidor.

Similar to H Upmann Vintage Cameroon, with a little more kick and flavor. An excellent cigar.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

buzkirk said:


> Jax did you ever smoke the one I sent you ?
> 
> Tom


Unfortunately not yet. It's going up in flames though this afternoon as soon as the wifey returns from her appointment.


----------



## HRPuffinStuff-cr (Aug 12, 2008)

I had a Ghurka-Fest with myself this past four-day weekend.

I smoked two Ghurka Symphony (quite mild, delectable, no actually quite outstanding), two Ghurka Vulcans (minor burn issues with both sticks but quite fine overall and remarkably mild) two Ghurka Legends (perfect draw, perfect burn, excellent) and two Ghurka Master Select (the best of the bunch).

I think I'm starting to kinda like Ghurkas. :shock:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Gurkha Legend Aniversario (the figurado) and the Beast are my two favorite Gurkhas. Still havent tried those Vulcans but I have high expectations for them. They caught my eye for some reason, might smoke one tonight during the MNF game.


----------



## HRPuffinStuff-cr (Aug 12, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> Still havent tried those Vulcans but I have high expectations for them.


The burn is a bit ragged (as Ghurkas, in general, appear to be), but I never re-fire or "adjust" them, I always just let them "do their own thing" and ultimately, they seem to even out.

I nubbed every one of those Ghurkas.

(WTF happened to our AVATARS?)


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Camacho 1962 Churchill for lunch....


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

Smoking a 5 Vegas Limitada 2007.

This cigar is getting better and better with time.


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

I had a really good weekend. Sunday morning was especially nice because I had a front row seat to an awesome sight.


I was standing on my back deck at 9:55 in the morning smoking a Perdomo Champagne, drinking my world famous coffee (Starbucks is SHIT!!!!!!!). The sky is absolutely blue with no clouds. The sun is at my back and at two minutes after 10:00 am I can see about 100 yards above the tree line an FA/18 taking off from the airport (the airport is 7 miles from my house.) Only a few seconds behind him was his wingman. From the point where I caught them to where they were out of sight, you could draw a diagonal line and have nothing impede your view. Two fighter aircraft taking off is nothing new to me; I was in the Navy for 5 years. I have never seen this above my house in Kentucky, so the coolness was multiplied only by how LOUD these planes really are!! It was just a cool moment and I caught every last second of it.

Last night, I had a Perdomo Habano Corojo. I don't recall them being this powerful, but this particular smoke had some SERIOUS effect to it!! I went to bed two hours early and woke up an hour late. Hell Yeah!!!


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

olsaltybastard said:


> I had a really good weekend. Sunday morning was especially nice because I had a front row seat to an awesome sight.
> 
> I was standing on my back deck at 9:55 in the morning smoking a Perdomo Champagne, drinking my world famous coffee (Starbucks is SHIT!!!!!!!). The sky is absolutely blue with no clouds. The sun is at my back and at two minutes after 10:00 am I can see about 100 yards above the tree line an FA/18 taking off from the airport (the airport is 7 miles from my house.) Only a few seconds behind him was his wingman. From the point where I caught them to where they were out of sight, you could draw a diagonal line and have nothing impede your view. Two fighter aircraft taking off is nothing new to me; I was in the Navy for 5 years. I have never seen this above my house in Kentucky, so the coolness was multiplied only by how LOUD these planes really are!! It was just a cool moment and I caught every last second of it.
> 
> Last night, I had a Perdomo Habano Corojo. I don't recall them being this powerful, but this particular smoke had some SERIOUS effect to it!! I went to bed two hours early and woke up an hour late. Hell Yeah!!!


Thanks for the story B. I still get chills from a close unexpected fighter encounter......... Doesn't happen as much here as it used to (training hours cut back ????) but very cool when it does. 8)


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Just finished up an Olor Claro that I got from Herzen (haven't seen him around in awhile).

Thanks!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Monte Pascoal Corona nom nom nom


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Workin on a website and on a Camacho Corojo Limited...


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Just finished a Cojimar Sambuca that I got from Iceman.

Thanks Rick!


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

No smoke last night after work, went to bed early.

Smoking a Savinelli ELR Corona Extra, a Lonsdale.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was a DPG Blue Label.


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

La Aurora 1495, robusto during lunch today.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

A truely wonderful cigar on Pepin Garcia El Centurian


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Over the past few days I smoked a Rocky Patel Decade, CAO America, Padron 64 Anniversary maddy, and a Victor Sinclair triple corojo. I think I have a cold coming on though so no smokes for the next week for me :sad:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Smoking a... Gurkha Regent Nepalese Warrior










And a Camacho Corojo...


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Smoked a Gran Habano Corojo #5, it was tasty but holy shit what a STRONG cigar


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

Don Tomas Sun-Grown.
My first sun grown wrapper, and i'm really enjoying it.
Slight spiciness on the draw with a light finish. mmmmm.


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

Had the last stick I got from Acesfull. This sure beat the crap outta' the Padron 2000 I had yesterday, probably the last of the thousand series I'm gonna try (I've got three 2000's in the humi - anybody want them?) This was a real fine smoke, and had one of the most beautiful wrappers I've tried. Very nice indeed, this smoke was!!


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

thehat101 said:


> A truely wonderful cigar on Pepin Garcia El Centurian


Nice composition. Specially with the black and white contrast.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

Gurkha Legend Perfecto


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

Had a La Riqueza during lunch. This is the 3rd out of a 5 pack and I'm just not into them. I was expecting to like these because I really like Tatuaje's but I won't be buying any more.


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

thehat101 said:


> A truely wonderful cigar on Pepin Garcia El Centurian


IMO the 2nd best DP cigar (Mi Barrio is #1, My Father #3). Awesome ashtray. The best cigar tool in the world (Xikar Multi-Tool). Man, thats how you roll!!!!!!! Impressive!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

LOVE THESE!!! Dona Flor Selecoa.. Another brazilian puro


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

La flor Dominicana it was so so :???:

http://imageshack.us


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

randomhero1090 said:


> thehat101 said:
> 
> 
> > A truely wonderful cigar on Pepin Garcia El Centurian
> ...


FOOOOOW SHOOOOOW !!! I am on a Pepin kick as of late... They are really doin the trick for me. Great construction on all of em too :lol:


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

Smoking a Coronado Corona Especial by La Flor Dominicana. A wonderful cigar in terms of flavor, aroma, and taste.

Has anyone else tried this? If yes, what is your opinion?


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

Torano Exodus 1959 (silver)

good smoke but I had to end it early, fatherhood called.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

andrew_will1 said:


> Smoked a Gran Habano Corojo #5, it was tasty but holy shit what a STRONG cigar


I'm pretty sure I've got one of these (gifted) resting in my humi right now...may need to fire this up......


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

thehat101 said:


> FOOOOOW SHOOOOOW !!! I am on a Pepin kick as of late... They are really doin the trick for me. Great construction on all of em too :lol:


Pepins are great. I know the Tatuajes get a bad rap around here (love them BTW, never had a bad one), but Pepin just makes/oversees/designs great cigars.

If you are NOT smoking a Pepin this month, get on it.... Here's my current Pepin rank...

1) Mi Barrio (extremely strong)
2) El Centurion (so close to #1, but I love a strong cigar)
3) My Father (new, reminds me of the Man O' War)
4) Tatuaje Miami '06 (brown band)
5) Blue (so consistent, had at least 20, never had a bad one)
6) Cuban Classic (tie)
6) Serie JJ Maduro (tie)
6) 5 Vegas Miami (tie)

Yes, I put the Cuban Classic down that far. Thats how deep the Don Pepin lineup is. But they are all good. I am a Pepin Whore, and I am proud of it


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

randomhero1090 said:


> thehat101 said:
> 
> 
> > FOOOOOW SHOOOOOW !!! I am on a Pepin kick as of late... They are really doin the trick for me. Great construction on all of em too :lol:
> ...


Dont forget about the ones s without his name on them... The Cuboa (spelling?) and the Padilla Miami are also awsome.


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

thehat101 said:


> Dont forget about the ones s without his name on them... The Cuboa (spelling?) and the Padilla Miami are also awsome.


The Cubao has a red pepper taste to it. A little too much pepper and spice for me. Cubao is a DP blend for the 601 folks. I do enjoy ALL of the 601 cigars.

The new Padilla Miami, to my understanding, is NOT a Don Pepin blend. The 8&11 was, but then Padilla and Pepin parted ways earlier this year and is no longer blending cigars for Padilla. Thats why the 8&11s are a little harder to find these days.

http://www.cigaraficionado.com/Cigar/CA ... 66,00.html


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

taking a break...a bad head cold doesn't mix with smoking cigars.... :|


----------



## Darwin (Sep 23, 2008)

Hope your feeling better soon SH! 

I tried a CAO Brazilia today at lunch. The first 1/3 smelled great but man was it leaving a sour aftertaste. The smoke got better as it went along though. I'm not sure if I'll buy anymore of these. I don't like the Italia or the America at all.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Padron 2000 natural


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Finally had some time this afternoon to dedicate to a nice cigar. Enjoyed a HdM Excalibur; courtesy of Buzkirk:










This puppy put off a *TON* of beautiful flavorful smoke!









Thanks Tom for this outstanding stogie. The Excalbur is amoung my favorite of the HdM line and this one only confirmed why.


----------



## Darwin (Sep 23, 2008)

slowburning said:


> Smoking a Coronado Corona Especial by La Flor Dominicana. A wonderful cigar in terms of flavor, aroma, and taste.
> 
> Has anyone else tried this? If yes, what is your opinion?


I did a review a few weeks ago on this one. I liked it and have a few more stashed. I'm thinking Saturday afternoon.


----------



## Stevemal (Sep 14, 2008)

I had to take a break too :sad: Have to take some antibiotics and having some serious taste affects from them. I did try to smoke one of my Perdomo Remainders the other night, but the meds make me naucious too so it didn't go too well. Hopefully I can resume soon!


----------



## robwhite422-cl (Jul 1, 2008)

I enjoyed a nice Gurka Triple Ligero tonight, very tasty.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

JAX said:


> Finally had some time this afternoon to dedicate to a nice cigar. Enjoyed a HdM Excalibur; courtesy of Buzkirk:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I smoke ALOT of Hoyos, even have some of the older and rare smokes, But the HdM Prensado Oscuro, HAS got to be my Favorite.

Glad you enjoyed it !


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

BigD said:


> I tried a CAO Brazilia today at lunch. The first 1/3 smelled great but man was it leaving a sour aftertaste.


I'm assuming you smoked the larger Gol! ? If so, try the Piranha (sp). I enjoy the Brazilia but have found it to have consistancy issues. When it's on it's a freak'n awesome smoke. However when it's off it makes for not so good smoke.

I found with the smaller sibling the smoke is alot more enjoyable and dependable.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

After ditching a Gurkha early.. about 1/3rd through... lit up this Perdomo and its much much better


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

This morning, I smoked my last Cusano 18 Double Connecticut Toro. Mild yet very flavorful and tasty. I need to buy a box of Robusto, as Toro is the mildest of this line.

Smoking a Montecristo Peruvian Buena Fortuna Natural. This little firecracker is very potent and flavorful.

The one I am smoking has 3.5 years in my humi. Unlike other cigars, Aging has not tamed this cigar a bid. Very tasty indeed.


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Had a Camacho 1962 Perfecto last night, along with a Don Pepin Serie JJ (yum).

Sat next to my firepit, playing cards online, watching the Phillies through the sliding glass door. Nice....... Too bad the Phils lost :sad:


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

Finally got over my cold enough to enjoy smoking, so yesterday I had a Padilla Hybrid (had some soft spots and the draw was bad), ditched it after 2/3's and then had a Leon Jimenez that was pretty good. Glad to be back


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

Ramone Allones Special Selection (robusto). Great balance and draw. The Euro is falling against the dollar and making these very attractive (price wise).


----------



## Darwin (Sep 23, 2008)

JAX said:


> BigD said:
> 
> 
> > I tried a CAO Brazilia today at lunch. The first 1/3 smelled great but man was it leaving a sour aftertaste.
> ...


It was a Samba. I may try another smaller vitola at your suggesion. Thanks. You know I want to love every cgar I ever light.


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

REO Torpedo, or is it a mini-torpedo? Nice and inexpensive smoke.


----------



## Darwin (Sep 23, 2008)

Fired up a Hoyo Corona. Ditched it half way through. Not pleasant at all.


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

Life is good in God's country! 8)


----------



## Tater (Aug 20, 2008)

Smoking a Gurkha Grand Age torpedo that I scored on cbid. Great cigar and wifey hasn't killed me yet. Life is good!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Smoked a Kristoff Torpedo (seen above) and a Monte Pascoal Robusto while herfing with Andy and his brother in law tonight at Woodland.

Grabbed the Kristoff because its packaging stuck out and was a decent price. It was a very good smoke. If you see one I'd suggest grabbing one. The Monte Pascoal was good as usual. Gave one to Andy and Stacey and they both enjoyed theirs. I'll let Andy post his thoughts on it in the review section.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Had a Graycliff Chateau Gran Cru on the way to Jimmy's this morning. Very good smoke.


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

Had this CAO Mx2 this afternoon; I remember my last one being much better. This had a pretty tight draw, very little smoke, and just didn't seem to have any complexity - I've got a few left, and some more coming from Cbid, so I guess I'll try letting them sit a bit.
I didn't want the afternoon to end on a downer, so I got out a REO I got from Jim. This was an excellent smoke, everything that the CAO wasn't!
All's well that ends well!!


----------



## Tater (Aug 20, 2008)

Bout to light up an El Mejor Espresso that I got on CBid. Wish me luck...


----------



## Darwin (Sep 23, 2008)

I went to the Rocky Patel event at the local B$M yesterday and enjoyed an RP Sungrown. I also had a bargain cigar at a friends afterward. It was called "Charles the Great" from Finks and had a label that said Germany on it. It was very mild, sweet, and tasty. Would be a great beginner cigar.

I have a Partagas SR lined up for this afternoon. Then a Coronado DC for later this evening. :smile:


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

My cold is finally gone :woohoo: so to celebrate and to wake up my taste buds I had a Opus X :shock: Glad I was at home this time sitting down. I needed a nap afterwards :lol:


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Enjoyed a La Gloria Cubana Glorias Extra this morning while catching up on some reading.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Went to Ybor and sat at King with Dave. Had a Party SD4 that he gifted me, followed by a La Aroma de Cuba-Pepin style.
Beautiful day here. Upper 70's. Think it might have been the first day it didn't hit 80 in a long time.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

I had a Ciger.com Brazilian Label on the ride home from work.


----------



## Stevemal (Sep 14, 2008)

Well tonite only the second cigar I have smoked in 2 weeks I went with my fav RP Edge Maddy.


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

el cheapo... don mateo. actually not a bad cigar, though


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

This weekend was.......

Graycliff Chateau Gran Cru
RP Cuban Blend
5 Vegas Miami
Camacho Corojo Limited
Royal Silk Corojo
Don Pepin Garcia El Centurian


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Acesfull said:


> This weekend was.......
> 
> Graycliff Chateau Gran Cru
> RP Cuban Blend
> ...


Sweet line up Ace !


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

My weekend line up...

Oliva serie V 
Don Carlos #2
Monte Pascal ...Thanks Nick Great smoke
RP Edge Maddy ...Thanks Wilson Great smoke
Camacho 10th Anni 

Good cigar weekend :lol:


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

while tailgating at the Eagles game

Man of War
Graycliff 1666
Don Pepin Garcia Series JJ

all great sticks


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

Had a nice sit out on the back deck tonight while watching the World Series; me with a nice Gurkha Doble Mad, my son Skyler w/ a 5 Vegas Gold, and youngest son Garrett w/ a Gurkha Nep W. Great smokes, and a great time!


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

Wilson - Sweet, no snow in the background there. Fall is hanging on for a little longer huh?

Friday night I had a HdM Excalibur Legend which was very tasty. Saturday was a Peppin Serie JJ Maduro that I liked a lot but was a little strong for as early as I lit it and on a nearly empty stomach. It got better as I filled myself with Bud Lights throughtout the smoke. :smoke:


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

This past weekend was a pretty wet one in the DC area, but I started on Saturday with a Don Diego to tune up my tastebuds for a Perdomo event at my local B&M.

http://imageshack.us

Then on Sunday afternoon I was out on the deck watching my Cleveland Browns beat the Jaguars with a CAO Brazila toro and a few Sierra Nevada Pale Ales.


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

Weekend lineup:

Carlos Torano Perfecto
La Gloria Cubana Wavell
Montecristo Platinum

Just finished a El Rey del Mundo Grandes de España, very tight draw, otherwise, good flavor.

Gurkha Centurian Torpedo is on deck.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Right now I'm smoking this:


A CAO MX2 that I got from Robby. Pretty tasty.

Thanks Robby!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Padillia Miami.. the newww style


----------



## robwhite422-cl (Jul 1, 2008)

last Night I had a Perdomo cabinet (silver label) series nick gave me. Very good. Thanks again nick. I have had these before and like them a lot. Then tonight I started with Pueblo Dominicano sun grown capa and It was spiting apart and not tasting good at all so I ditched it, I had one of these before and really liked it guess I just got a bad one. So I lit up a lot 23 maddy and was a great smoke like always.


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Tonight I smoked my last CAO Sopranos associate. Not sure if I'm gonna order more since they are a bit pricey. Smokin a CAO America potomac before bed


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Just lit up a Punch Rare Corojo. 
This is my first one of these. I'm about 1/2 inch into it, and so far it's pretty tasty.


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

Graycliff 1666 tonight - a fine smoke.


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

dozenmonkeyz said:


> Wilson - Sweet, no snow in the background there. Fall is hanging on for a little longer huh?


Yep. Fall is a great time of the year in Salt Lake City; hope it lasts awhile!


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

. . . Now i know what all you sick guys have been going through.

No smokes since last week. :sad:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Very good as always.


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

DPG JJ Maduro at lunch today.


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

Smoking a Padilla Edicion Especial Achilles Toro (old blend) from 2006. Medium strength, pretty good cigar.

Not sure how the new blend stands up against his old ones.

The first half was good. After half point, I could hardly get any smoke. There's no drawing problem, and the flavor remains, though.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm about half way through a Moody Rodriguez that I got from Iceman.

Thanks Rick!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Python said:


> I'm about half way through a Moody Rodriguez that I got from Iceman.
> 
> Thanks Rick!


Been thinking about smoking mine recently too... funny ass name for a cigar.. anyways..

smoking another Padilla Miami... I love these


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

Had a Olivia Serie O maddy this afternoon; gotta say "thanks" to Acesfull for gifting my first one of these about a month ago. This is quickly becoming one of my favorites - it's just a solidly built cigar with a rich, toothy wrapper. They burn evenly, have lots of wispy(sh!t, dude, did I just say that?) smoke, and just taste good.


----------



## Stevemal (Sep 14, 2008)

dartstothesea said:


> . . . Now i know what all you sick guys have been going through.
> 
> No smokes since last week. :sad:


I know it is a B!tch isn't it? But seem to be getting over this and all the bad side effects off the medicine, so this weekend it is going to be a smokefest! Hope you get better soon too!

P.S. Been pretty much 2 1/2 weeks for me, I snuck one in over this past weekend, but didn't taste too much.


----------



## robwhite422-cl (Jul 1, 2008)

Smoked a casa marins that tim gave me, it was a mild smoke but still very good thanks tim


----------



## Tater (Aug 20, 2008)

Smoked my first Carlos Torano Virtuoso tonight. What a great smoke!


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

Acesfull said:


> ...... funny ass name for a cigar.. anyways..


I guess you haven't heard of "Fighting Cock" or "One Eye Pete" yet, do ya? :lol: :lol:


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

Ashton Aged Maddy #60 this afternoon; super nice mild smoke.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Delishus as always


----------



## Tater (Aug 20, 2008)

Smoking a DPG Legend Yellow Label. Pretty spicy at first but a decent stick.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

After the Monte Pascoal decided to grab one of my Oliva "O" Maduros since Wilsondude was talkin about them.. He's right this thing was damnnnnnnnnn good.


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

Man do i love poker nights. Even though my throat had been suffering for a minute, i still indulged myself with an Oliva Serie G Maduro - Special G size.

The burn was all over the place, but they're good! . . . and that chip stack only got bigger as the night carried on. Won about 30 bones all together.


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

H Upmann this morning before leaving for work.

Smoking a La Aurora 1495 Corona, while sipping cognac. Bought this cigar at TinderBox inside Tropicana Casino in Atlantic City back in March at $3.00/each.

This is my flavorite size of this brand, torpedo comes in second.


----------



## Gonzo-cr (Jul 20, 2008)

Smoked a padilla habano at lunch today...This is my second one out of a box i got 3 1/2 mth's ago..These are so good!


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

Smoked a Rocky Patel Cuban Blend from Famous about two years ago. Good cigar.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

mmmmmm so good


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

San Cristobal robusto tonight.


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Don Pepin Triple Threat tonight.....

1) DP Vegas Cubans
2) DP Cuban Classic
3) 5 Vegas Miami


----------



## Darwin (Sep 23, 2008)

I just had an hour for a smoke tonight so I fired up one of my CBid cigars. It was a Vibe Corojo Corona. Great little smoke.


----------



## JOEWEISER (May 9, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> mmmmmm so good


hey nick...what are you watching on tv... kinda looks like "a night in paris"

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

I was watching "The Ghost Adventures"

Now I'm smoking a RP Cuban Blend


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

Another Olivia Serie O Robusto tonight while cleaning up the work truck. I love these things!!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

haha I got you hooked!


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

Smoking a H. Upmann 160th Anniversary Series Seleccion No. 3 (Toro).

4 more left. :sad:


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

Perdomo ESV '91, second today during lunch.


----------



## Darwin (Sep 23, 2008)

I started my new schedule today. Fridays off!  I fired up a Partagas SR Familia. What a great smoke all the way to the nub. Then I tried a Bolivar Toro size. This is a rich smoke, very smooth.


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

Smoking my one and only Rocky Patel Cuban Blend Toro Maduro a friend sent me a few months back. I am not normally into maduro. 

It's a nice cigar with a twist. It tastes exactly like its natural cousin, with a more robust, sweet, and coffee flavor.

Montecristo Afrique Sublimation (Corona) is on deck.


----------



## Darwin (Sep 23, 2008)

slowburning said:


> Smoking my one and only Rocky Patel Cuban Blend Toro Maduro a friend sent me a few months back. I am not normally into maduro.
> 
> It's a nice cigar with a twist. It tastes exactly like its natural cousin, with a more robust, sweet, and coffee flavor.
> 
> *Montecristo Afrique* Sublimation (Corona) is on deck.


I'm very interested in this cigar for some reason. Let us know how you like it.


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Churchill today  Anyone's local shops get the CAO LX2 in yet btw? Really wanting to try those bad.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Had a new Rocky Patel Renaissance it had a Corojo Wrapper and was a NIC puro... Watch out DPG here comes Rocky :lol:


----------



## Darwin (Sep 23, 2008)

My last two cigars of the day and October were a 5 Vegas Robusto and then a Fonseca Cubano Seleccion cadetes while out Trick or Treating with my little Viking.


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

VS Triple Corojo - loved it.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Tonight was an Onyx Reserve and a Monte Pascoal. Both were very good!


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Tonight I had a Oliva Serie V Maddy...Yes I said maddy, and a Tatuaje brown label... Both were fantastic


----------

